# Comic/Experiment: Me & My Memorial



## JCobalt (Jul 9, 2013)

*"I found this Dating Sim online and I can't decide what choices I want to make.  Can you help me find true love?"*







http://memymemorial.tumblr.com/

Me & My Memorial is a comic formatted as a Dating Simulator.  The choices made in the "game" are dictated by user's input.  I'd have put this up later in the project's life, but I need choices made straight away.  

Will update weekly with 10-20 panels.


----------

